# Large ceilings/ high windows



## Billhoke (Apr 3, 2016)

As rooms get larger than 20', and have high windows is there any way to hide the minor shadow imperfections?
We've tried level 5, level 5 primer, etc, etc. Realistically, when you put a 4' straight edge the imperfections are minimal...1/8"-1/16th. I can't ask for better... But man it looks horrible when the sun hits it at a certain time.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Billhoke said:


> As rooms get larger than 20', and have high windows is there any way to hide the minor shadow imperfections?
> We've tried level 5, level 5 primer, etc, etc. Realistically, when you put a 4' straight edge the imperfections are minimal...1/8"-1/16th. I can't ask for better... But man it looks horrible when the sun hits it at a certain time.


Plaster.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Curtains


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

5' darby to level the areas that are worst. then I'd do a full skim with concrete fill mixed in the mud, it allows a thicker layer than just a skim. quick sand and full skim polish. then sand with 220 finish and a 500watt light bulb. Ive done this method so many times and it always works.... when a wall is "only a 1/8th it seems like very little but think of the thickness of a tape and how wide we coat out a butt joint to make the tape dissapear.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Billhoke said:


> As rooms get larger than 20', and have high windows is there any way to hide the minor shadow imperfections?
> We've tried level 5, level 5 primer, etc, etc. Realistically, when you put a 4' straight edge the imperfections are minimal...1/8"-1/16th. I can't ask for better... But man it looks horrible when the sun hits it at a certain time.


1/16" to 1/8" is huge. That will obviously show. Ded nutz is much better if you wish to hide joints.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

1/8  Our shims start at 1/8. You want a flat job, start with flat walls.:yes:


----------



## Billhoke (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice :thumbsup:, love the curtains...I should've explained better. The ceiling is flat I hoist construction the 1/8" and 16ths are at the butt joints since the room is like 24' long. They spread out the butts about 3'.. But can still be seen..honestly they'll probably need 10' to hide the joints with this amount of light (southern exposure)
We did think of plaster or someone suggested rodding the wall with a Darby...I was hoping for something easier.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Use TT Buttbacker. If its that big of on issue the cost souldnt matter


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Flat walls first, Tape and each coat allowed to dry properly, Sand carefully each coat, Thin the mud and get a roller, roll it on then trowel it off twice, Sand each time and light check it multiple times, Carefully paint primer thinned correctly and rolled the correct way, Sand again, Then two more top coats of ceiling flat carefully thinned and rolled the correct way again, Then stand back and admire your blood sweat and tears and time and spit and curse and swear like all hell and feel like a total failure because you can see seams, chips, dents, ripples and everything else you missed you blind twaat, How the hell did you screw that one up 

Its friggen drywall, No surface in the world ever is like what we are trying to create on a huge scale with shet materials and no time or money for all that work.

Im so helpful, Hope that helped you  :yes:


----------



## vinod (Apr 4, 2016)

*contact some good technician*

hi i sugges you contact some good technician


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

gazman said:


> 1/8  Our shims start at 1/8. You want a flat job, start with flat walls.:yes:


Shims are 1/16".


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Builders over here use masonite strips for packers (shims) they are 3mm thick (1/8) they are then planed with an electric plane to suit the required thickness.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Just like caz said, no problems. And if your framing up make sure joins run into the light not against








Flushed








Sanded








Painted 
High Windows reflection of beach, and sun setting over the beach still can't see ****e 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Installing RC1 channel prior to rocking helps. Use S.W. board instead of recessed drywall and skim it by hand. Apply and sand USG First coat on all surfaces after sanding.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

To avoid any future problem your boards must run like this one after that everything is easy


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

First must determine if builder has enough money! If not then better luck next time. Even if flat it can still flash. Need a proper level 5 for sure.


----------

